# I Got in a Accident yesterday.



## LeeLee90 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yesterday I got in a accident. A guy hit the side of me. I have State Farm but I didn't know I have insurance through Uber. After the accident my car wouldn't start and I needed a jump. I was fine getting home. This morning my car wouldn't start again. This is my first accident and Uber is my fulltime job. Anybody know how long this process is. 

And also I got the car through Uber exchange


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

How could you possibly not know about Uber's insurance? Did you read any of the information provided to you when you signed on? Or , for that matter, any of the forms you signed? SMH


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> How could you possibly not know about Uber's insurance? Did you read any of the information provided to you when you signed on? Or , for that matter, any of the forms you signed? SMH


I completely agree. How the hell don't you know? Because Uber said so? We need to change the game Simon Says to Uber Utters. Wow, just wow.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

LeeLee90 said:


> Yesterday I got in a accident. A guy hit the side of me. I have State Farm but I didn't know I have insurance through Uber. After the accident my car wouldn't start and I needed a jump. I was fine getting home. This morning my car wouldn't start again. This is my first accident and Uber is my fulltime job. Anybody know how long this process is.
> 
> And also I got the car through Uber exchange


You should report the claim to State Farm and get your car fixed through them. If you bought rideshare coverage, you may have a lower deductible and other coverages than through Uber.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

As long as it's not your fault the other party's insurance should cover your damages.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

SFAgentKyle said:


> You should report the claim to State Farm and get your car fixed through them. If you bought rideshare coverage, you may have a lower deductible and other coverages than through Uber.


what is the cost of ridesharing coverage?


----------

